# Trung tâm xử lý sự cố > Hỏi-Đáp về Lập trình >  cho ra phần mềm bằng pascal

## adviser

cho em hỏi cho ra phần mềm bằng pascal như thế nào ạ nếu là print setup thì em đã bấm rồi nhưng ko được
bác nào biết bảo em nhé
em cám ơn [img]data:image/png;base64,ivborw0kggoaaaansuheugaaaaeaaaabaqmaaaa  l21bkaaaaa1bmvexh5pjm+ykvaaaaaxrstlmaqobyzgaaaapjr  efucndjyaaaaaiaaeihvdmaaaaasuvork5cyii=[/img]

----------


## samnguyen

bạn nói rõ hơn đi. cho ra phần mềm bằng pascal? ý bạn là viết phần mềm bằng ngôn ngữ pascal hay sao?

----------


## tuylasg

*tuấn informatics* có vẻ hay vào diễn đàn này hỏi nhỉ, mấy hôm nay toàn thấy bài viết của bác

----------


## phamhungimkt

> *tuấn informatics* có vẻ hay vào diễn đàn này hỏi nhỉ, mấy hôm nay toàn thấy bài viết của bác


 mấy hôm nay em hay mắc cho nên hỏi hơi nhiều

----------


## quyend832

> bạn nói rõ hơn đi. cho ra phần mềm bằng pascal? ý bạn là viết phần mềm bằng ngôn ngữ pascal hay sao?


có lần em quên ko biết đã làm gì mà trước đó em có viết 1 chương trình cho phát 1 bản nhạc nó chạy sau đó sau khi nó chạy xong là lúc em quên đó, không biết em bấm nút gì mà sau đó ngoài màn hình chính lạ có 1 phần mềm mà em nhớ trước đó em lưu là "nhạc" vì trên đó có ghi"nhạc" em mở lên thì ko còn là tệp pascal chạy phụ thuộc vào chương trình nữa mà nó lại trở thành 1 chương trình độc lập chạy riêng ra như các phần mềm khác chỉ có khác là không có những dữ liệu đi kèm để nó chạy khi sử dụng phần mềm này
cho nên giờ em quên, em vào hỏi mấy bác giúp em cho "trí nhớ quay trở lại" [img]data:image/png;base64,ivborw0kggoaaaansuheugaaaaeaaaabaqmaaaa  l21bkaaaaa1bmvexh5pjm+ykvaaaaaxrstlmaqobyzgaaaapjr  efucndjyaaaaaiaaeihvdmaaaaasuvork5cyii=[/img]

----------


## dangnguyencctv

làm gì mà dùng từ phần mềm dữ vậy? mình nghĩ là bạn đã xuất file chạy (*.exe) của pascal ra thôi. nếu xài fp thì nó sẽ tự xuất ra file này, còn nếu xài tp thì đó là do bạn chạy ct bằng file tpx.exe thay vì chạy bằng turbo.exe (vào tp7/bin bạn sẽ thấy, còn nếu thấy ở destop là do đã shortcut ra màn hình).

----------


## dong2403

> làm gì mà dùng từ phần mềm dữ vậy? mình nghĩ là bạn đã xuất file chạy (*.exe) của pascal ra thôi. nếu xài fp thì nó sẽ tự xuất ra file này, còn nếu xài tp thì đó là do bạn chạy ct bằng file tpx.exe thay vì chạy bằng turbo.exe (vào tp7/bin bạn sẽ thấy, còn nếu thấy ở destop là do đã shortcut ra màn hình).


 anh nói rõ hơn đi 
em dùng turbo pascal7.0 anh nêu rõ các bước nhé 
em lưu với đuôi exe chạy ko được

----------


## thoinay

không phải lưu với đuôi .exe mà là lúc build nó sẽ tự tạo 1 file .exe nằm cùng folder vs file .pas. còn phần mềm thì để có dịp mình sẽ đưa vài ví dụ cho các bạn xem. nó cao siêu lắm chứ không đơn giản tí nào.

chúc các bạn học tốt!

----------


## seo.nstech

> anh nói rõ hơn đi 
> em dùng turbo pascal7.0 anh nêu rõ các bước nhé 
> em lưu với đuôi exe chạy ko được


mình là girl bạn nhá!
nếu dùng tp 7.0 thì bạn vào mục tp7/bin bạn sẽ thấy 1 file tpx (có icon khác với những file khác) -> mở nó lên. nó cũng như cái bình thường bạn sử dụng, chỉ khác là khi bạn chạy ct thì nó sẽ xuất ra 1 dạng file .exe đi kèm nằm ở thư mục mak bạn chọn lưu.
thân.

----------


## quanglong87

nhưng khi lưu em chẳng thấy có cái file đuôi .exe ở bên cạnh nào cả dù có chờ thế nào cũng ko thấy.
[img]data:image/png;base64,ivborw0kggoaaaansuheugaaaaeaaaabaqmaaaa  l21bkaaaaa1bmvexh5pjm+ykvaaaaaxrstlmaqobyzgaaaapjr  efucndjyaaaaaiaaeihvdmaaaaasuvork5cyii=[/img]

----------


## susason

> mình là girl bạn nhá!
> nếu dùng tp 7.0 thì bạn vào mục tp7/bin bạn sẽ thấy 1 file tpx (có icon khác với những file khác) -> mở nó lên. nó cũng như cái bình thường bạn sử dụng, chỉ khác là khi bạn chạy ct thì nó sẽ xuất ra 1 dạng file .exe đi kèm nằm ở thư mục mak bạn chọn lưu.
> thân.


ồ !!! :d
__________________________________________________  __________________________-

----------

